# CombineZM and DOF



## tpe (Apr 11, 2007)

What you do is take a seriese of pictures, each one focused differently, so in the first pitcure for example the head is in focus, the next the neck, the next the body, the next the tail, then you load them all into the program push a button and it puts them all together using the sharpest bit from each, so you effectivly get a lense with an unlimited depth of feild of focus. well thats for macro anyway, for astronomical you can actually do the same even with a video recorder and put thousands of pictures together and end up getting very detailed pictures of for example the moon or distant galaxies even though your optics wouldnt normally be up to it. There are commercial versions that are (I think) quite expencive, and the main difference is the interface is not very nice in this open source one. 


This is my second test, but so far i am really really impressed and it is free .
It can stack images for astronomy (no more blurred moon shots) and for macro work increasing the detail or the DoF of an image.
Have a look at this, ok the subject has to stay still and it is best with a tripod (but works hand held). Normally i wouldnt be able to get more than one or two segments in focus at once, but here got the whole thing. definate reccomendation from men (IMO better than Helicon Focus, that costs 100 odd $ a year.
7 pictures stacked





9 pictures stacked




and non processed at f22





the inset is a 100% non resized crop
Try it and see what you think
http://www.hadleyweb.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/CZM/Manual/Install.htm

tim


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2007)

Tutorial 
http://www.flickr.com/groups/macroviewers/discuss/163367/


----------

